# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  La Confederación del Segura prohíbe a tres técnicos comparecer en las Cortes Valencianas

## termopar

Podría ir en política, pero como no lo tengo claro, lo dejo aquí.




> *La Confederación del Segura prohíbe a tres técnicos comparecer en las Cortes Valencianas* 
> 
> Argumenta la obediencia debida, una figura que no está vigente en el ordenamiento legal español, y compeliendo así a los convocados a incurrir en una falta disciplinaria muy grave de acuerdo con el Estatuto Básico del Empleado Público.
> 
> J.L.VIDAL COY
> 
> MURCIA.- En plena sequía en las cuencas del sur y el este de España, la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS, Ministerio de Agricultura), con sede en Murcia, ha prohibido a tres empleados declarar en las Cortes Valencianas sobre la gestión actual del agua y alternativas posibles ante el cambio climático, basándose en la obediencia debida, una figura que no está vigente en el ordenamiento legal español, y compeliendo así a los convocados a incurrir en una falta disciplinaria muy grave de acuerdo con el Estatuto Básico del Empleado Público.
> 
> El secretario general de la CHS, José María Bernabé, ha dirigido una orden al Comisario de Aguas de ese organismo, José Carlos González Martínez, al jefe de la Oficina de Planificación Hidrológica, Jesús García Martínez, y al técnico hidrogeólogo Luis Francisco Turrión Peláez, comunicándoles que no está autorizada su asistencia en representación de este organismo a las comparecencias previstas en el plan de trabajo de la Subcomisión de las Cortes Valencianas para el estudio de la gestión del agua en la Comunitat Valenciana y posibles alternativas de actuación ante los efectos del cambio climático.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.publico.es/sociedad/m-amb...hibe-tres.html

----------

